# 2020/21 HSS928



## RandomIslander (Sep 23, 2020)

Has anyone checked out this years Hondas? Do we expect they'll still need the bigger jet to get full value from the motor? Also, seemed there were some chute/discharge issues in some late generations. Do you think those would be addressed in this years line? Have never had a honda, but likely will pick one up this year. Have had 10hp deluxe ariens for the past 14 years.







HSS928CTD | 71 cm (28 in)







powerequipment.honda.ca





Thanks!!


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes - expect they'll still need the bigger jet to get full value from the motor.

Lots of info in this thread (see link below) about the chute/discharge issue, including pics. According to some of the posts, the new chute is being installed on machines in Canada under warranty. I would hope all brand new machines come with the update chute design regardless of manufacturer date but I wouldn't count on it. You should be able to tell just by looking at it once you know the difference between the old and new chute. Again, see thread for pics.









Honda snow blower clogging concerns - OFFICIAL update...


Dear Honda HSS snow blower owners, Thank you for your ongoing patience concerning the chute clogging issue on HSS724A, HSS928A, and HSS1332A snow blowers. We apologize for the frustration, and again, we appreciate your patience as we have worked to solve this issue. Producing an improved chute...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Also, here is a somewhat official response from Honda about the chute redesign, including pics of old and new.









Honda snow blower clogging concerns - OFFICIAL update...


Dear Honda HSS snow blower owners, Thank you for your ongoing patience concerning the chute clogging issue on HSS724A, HSS928A, and HSS1332A snow blowers. We apologize for the frustration, and again, we appreciate your patience as we have worked to solve this issue. Producing an improved chute...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## RandomIslander (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks for this!
The picture online as well as in the brochure (link below) looks to be the clogging chute design. Hard to say if that picture has been updated since the problem occurred or not. Would we tend to think that this is last year's brochure?

I'll size up the machine in person when I'm there next.



https://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/Brochures/snowblower_brochure.pdf?v=1


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The pictures on the US site have also not been updated for several years and still show the original chute. However all the new machines in the showroom here have the new chutes.


----------



## RandomIslander (Sep 23, 2020)

Amazing! You wouldn’t by any chance be able to upload a picture of this year’s model would you? Assuming the US and Canadian versions are all but identical. Fine for me to say I’ll check out the machine in person but that could also be the remains of last year’s inventory.

Thank you!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

As your attorney I suggest you upgrade to a new Ariens or refurbish your old one. also.......start drinking heavily.


----------



## RandomIslander (Sep 23, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> As your attorney I suggest you upgrade to a new Ariens or refurbish your old one. also.......start drinking heavily.


LOL
Suggestion 3, check.

My ariens was OK. I wouldn't call it phenomenal. It was amply powered, and with the impeller kit it certainly could throw snow. My gripe with it was this weird wheel lock/release thing that was of poor design and slipped frequently so it went from 2-wheel drive to single wheel. The mechanism was very prone to malfunction (forcing single wheel drive) due to dirt buildup (from the friction wheel etc). I'm also in Newfoundland (east coast of canada), so the snow out the end of the driveway can be extremely wet and heavy, and the height of your waist or more on a good number of occasions. People with the Hondas do look like they struggle less nudging their machines through that stuff.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> As your attorney I suggest you upgrade to a new Ariens or refurbish your old one. also.......start drinking heavily.


Not get a Honda?? Someone has taken over your account. Quickly get on your ouija board and restore your account. 

The guy wants a Honda and I can't blame him. His job now is to go look, report back and take the plunge into the world of new SB ownership


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Zavie said:


> Not get a Honda?? Someone has taken over your account. Quickly get on your ouija board and restore your account.
> 
> The guy wants a Honda and I can't blame him. His job now is to go look, report back and take the plunge into the world of new SB ownership


As you probably know I don't really care for the new Honda's. I do recommend to locals that have money up the ying yang for the 3 year warranty and don't take care of equipment. They can buy a new one every 5-10 years.

Only time will tell but I speak to Honda dealers and many mechanics in person that have the same opinion about the new Honda's. 
Had an interesting conversation with a Honda corporate big wig ( in person ) recently that told me that a company can't make any money anymore if the product is built to last. They depend on turnover turnover turnover. He did not tell me anything unusual. This is now common place with most products and we have known this for sometime.

Let's check back in 10-15-20 years and see how many 2016-17 HSS models are still working as well as the old HS models. If I'm wrong I will happily admit it .........

Another thing I have noticed is the amount of HSS models coming up for sale. Some owners are moving of course . I contact and ask. Some come to my garage and want to go back to an older HS928 K model . Spoke to the owner of a snow removal company that won't buy the new machines. They said their help just tear them up quickly. They stick to the older HS928-1132-1332 models.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RandomIslander said:


> LOL
> Suggestion 3, check.
> 
> My ariens was OK. I wouldn't call it phenomenal. It was amply powered, and with the impeller kit it certainly could throw snow. My gripe with it was this weird wheel lock/release thing that was of poor design and slipped frequently so it went from 2-wheel drive to single wheel. The mechanism was very prone to malfunction (forcing single wheel drive) due to dirt buildup (from the friction wheel etc). I'm also in Newfoundland (east coast of canada), so the snow out the end of the driveway can be extremely wet and heavy, and the height of your waist or more on a good number of occasions. People with the Hondas do look like they struggle less nudging their machines through that stuff.


How about a Yamaha? More sturdy than a Honda. If you are set on a Honda I would rather use an older HS928-1332 in excellent condition rather than new . Just my 2 cents. Know many people in Newfoundland with Honda's ( from my FB Honda group ). You guys get some big snow. You need a rugged machine .


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> As you probably know I don't really care for the new Honda's. I do recommend to locals that have money up the ying yang for the 3 year warranty and don't take care of equipment. They can buy a new one every 5-10 years.
> 
> Only time will tell but I speak to Honda dealers and many mechanics in person that have the same opinion about the new Honda's.
> Had an interesting conversation with a Honda corporate big wig ( in person ) recently that told me that a company can't make any money anymore if the product is built to last. They depend on turnover turnover turnover. He did not tell me anything unusual. This is now common place with most products and we have known this for sometime.
> ...


No wonder the Honda powersports dealers don't carry them anymore. Only big box around here. Yes the JD dealer has a few but just so he can service them. He has Exmark, JD and Toro. Toro and Exmark are huge here. Acres of green grass ton's of large residential and commercial green space. Lots to mow and then the snow is our motto.
In that case the new Toro's look nice. Toro HD


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

It's interesting, I have heard glowing reviews from many people who own newer Honda HSS series snowblowers. I am actually looking at upgrading from my Ariens Deluxe 24 to a Honda HSS track drive unit. The build quality on the Honda's seems very good even compared to the older HS series.I would say the build quality is better than Ariens and at twice the price I would hope so. I have used an HS series machine a few years ago and it was very nice. I think the new HSS machines are as well and also pack some additional features like battery electric start, joystick chute control, easy steering for track models. Some of these features do add complexity to the machine but Honda has been using many of them on older Canadian model snowblowers for years. What things are people seeing go wrong from a mechanical standpoint with them? Why the reservations? I have read all the threads going back a few years now on the clogging issues and those are resolved with the new chute. Also a rejet of the machine can help as well but is not always needed from what I hear.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm not surprised that the mechanics aren't exactly excited about the new models. Those new models represent change and learning new systems and the shortcuts that make repairs easy.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Not trying to ruffle anyone's feathers, but I find that the posters that claim that Honda quality has declined with the HSS series of snowblowers (starting in 2015) mostly do not own one or have not used one extensively. For those who do not fit that description, I defer to your opinion... 

I purchased my first Honda mower in 1982 and snowblower in 1987. I still have both, although I recently transplanted the GX240 engine from the blower to my wood chipper. My 1987 HS80K1TAS was one of the last friction disc Hondas prior to their conversion to hydrostatic transaxles, and all the diehard friction disc users were all gloom and doom about them back then, but hydrostatic drives turned out to be the best thing ever!

I purchased a HSS1332ATD in 2017 and really couldn't be happier with it. Yes, there were some teething issues in the first couple of years when the entirely new HSS models came out, but you kind of expect that. And yes, you need to go to a larger main jet if you're at low elevations, but that has nothing to do with the HSS series and everything to do with EPA/CARB emission restrictions now vs. then.

Honda Canada has had several of the new HSS features like electric chute controls and steering triggers and battery start and pneumatic auger height controls longer than here in the states and I believe they are very well thought of in general. The HSS units have higher auger housings, and many of us also added height extenders; that was always a weakness of the HS blowers where snow gets deep. 

And the cost of HSS parts is just a fraction of the HS. For example, a HS724 muffler costs $59.84 vs. $13.37 for the HSS724 one that will fit either. I believe the CTD versions of the blowers are very much worth the extra cost up there; the extra auger shear bolt protection system and double-articulated chute are both GREAT features!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Well said Tabora.


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

tabora said:


> Not trying to ruffle anyone's feathers, but I find that the posters that claim that Honda quality has declined with the HSS series of snowblowers (starting in 2015) mostly do not own one or have not used one extensively. For those who do not fit that description, I defer to your opinion...
> 
> I purchased my first Honda mower in 1982 and snowblower in 1987. I still have both, although I recently transplanted the GX240 engine from the blower to my wood chipper. My 1987 HS80K1TAS was one of the last friction disc Hondas prior to their conversion to hydrostatic transaxles, and all the diehard friction disc users were all gloom and doom about them back then, but hydrostatic drives turned out to be the best thing ever!
> 
> ...


I have seen the same thing as well. I own many Honda products including both my vehicles (Ridgeline and TSX) HRX mower, generator, motorcycle, trimmer, pressure washer engine, and outboard. All have been flawless and very well made. I have been excited to add a Honda snowblower to the fleet for a few years now!


----------



## iceman8 (Feb 24, 2018)

Measure the WIDTH of the auger housing and make sure it was welded properly before you by any new Honda. Some are welded out of spec (wider at bottom) and stress the shear pins greatly-first time a pin breaks and the bosses separate by 1/4 inch-you will see the problem. The only thing Honda has anymore is the great hydrostatic trans. Pay for that if you want...the other things like HSS joystick chute control and trigger steering...doubt they will last long after warrany is up. We have been huge Honda fanboys here but they have been sloppy and prone to gadgets that are not needed. How about offer the old K model simple controls and lower the friggin price? Prob won't happen.


----------



## iceman8 (Feb 24, 2018)

Zavie said:


> I'm not surprised that the mechanics aren't exactly excited about the new models. Those new models represent change and learning new systems and the shortcuts that make repairs easy.


 Mechanics are not thrilled because Honda has added a dumb electric chute control and trigger steering. Bring back the K models please Honda, as an option.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

iceman8 said:


> Mechanics are not thrilled because Honda has added a dumb electric chute control and trigger steering. Bring back the K models please Honda, as an option.


The electric chute have been around for at least 10 years on Canadian models. It's not problematic feature and seems to be reliable. Motor is a typical automotive window or seat adjuster and 4 way switch seems to be easily replaceable.
I don't see Honda running production of a product code with manual chute and straight axle tracks along with the current models. It is not cost effective to produce stripped down model that may have few customers.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

iceman8 said:


> the other things like HSS joystick chute control and trigger steering...doubt they will last long after warrany is up


Mine is well out of warranty now and all parts are still working well...


----------

